# Global Warming?



## Wuzzat? (Oct 19, 2012)

http://www.people-press.org/2012/10/15/more-say-there-is-solid-evidence-of-global-warming/

By comparison, 3/4ths thought Nixon was lying, 85% trust nurses and 7% trust car salespeople.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 22, 2012)

What's to beleive? Ice caps have come and gone forever. The question isn't evan what's causing it. Is there anything people can do to slow it? Not likely when politics belongs to money. I like this idea, (every man for themself) or was that what Custer said.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 22, 2012)

nealtw said:


> What's to beleive? Ice caps have come and gone forever. The question isn't evan what's causing it. Is there anything people can do to slow it? Not likely when politics belongs to money. I like this idea, (every man for themself) or was that what Custer said.



No, Custer said "Holy @#$%, thats a lot of indains."


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 22, 2012)

oldog/newtrick said:


> No, Custer said "Holy @#$%, thats a lot of indains."


I thought his last words were, "Man, that smarts. . ."

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe0q8Lq3L2Q[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry; It was Reno not Custer
http://www.cr.nps.gov/history/online_books/hh/1a/hh1e.htm


----------



## Admin (Oct 23, 2012)

nealtw said:


> What's to beleive? Ice caps have come and gone forever. The question isn't evan what's causing it. Is there anything people can do to slow it? Not likely when politics belongs to money. I like this idea, (every man for themself) or was that what Custer said.



This is true. We've been through many phases, and we may be ushering things long, but I don't feel humanity is solely to blame. We're just not helping.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 26, 2012)

The dust bowl of the thirties shows that man can cause problems and solve them.


----------



## Admin (Nov 26, 2012)

nealtw said:


> The dust bowl of the thirties shows that man can cause problems and solve them.



That's true, but that was also happening on a local level. 

Well, local as in the US.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 26, 2012)

Left unchecked, how bad could it have been.
http://www.worldweatherpost.com/2009/03/29/atlantic-ocean-temperature-warming-trend-caused-by-dust/


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't mind an enemy that I can see but with warming there will be tropical diseases in places that didn't use to have them.


----------



## Admin (Nov 27, 2012)

Wuzzat? said:


> I don't mind an enemy that I can see but with warming there will be tropical diseases in places that didn't use to have them.



You're scared of jungle rot?


----------



## Speedbump (Nov 27, 2012)

> What's to beleive? Ice caps have come and gone forever. The question isn't even what's causing it. Is there anything people can do to slow it? Not likely



That's where I'm at with this whole thing.  We can't stop Hurricanes, Tornado's. Rain, Snow, Wind, Fire, Tsunamis, Volcano's.  Ain't much left.  We should quit allowing the politicians  to tell us what is causing things and just realize that anything Al Gore or Michael Moore or any one else like them comes up with is nothing more than a can of BS.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 27, 2012)

What ever causes it dosn't matter but nothing stays the same and people should be looking at what could happen to them and their home. We build new houses out here with earthquakes in mind and add stress wall, heavy duty tie downs and huricane hangers on the trusses and what ever they can dream up. This is all for keeping the house somewhat together while people get out.
I am always amazed that people will spend 60k on a kitchen but won't spend a penny on upgrades that might save their lives. Same is true in floods, we always see houses floated off the foundations and people stuck in houses or worse attic with no escape.


----------



## Speedbump (Nov 27, 2012)

I can't argue that point.  It's the same with everything else they (we) buy today.  We want the best of luxury, but the hell with safety and longevity.  Big box stores are living proof of that.


----------



## Speedbump (Feb 4, 2013)

It's all Al Gore's fault.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 4, 2013)

Austin said:


> You're scared of jungle rot?


It's liver flukes and other parasites that don't leave once they take up residence.  

I guess Lackland AFB was preferable to Vietnam, after all.  At least the bad things there were visible to the naked eye (and some of those bad things wore uniforms ).


----------



## Admin (Feb 4, 2013)

Wuzzat? said:


> It's liver flukes and other parasites that don't leave once they take up residence.
> 
> I guess Lackland AFB was preferable to Vietnam, after all.  At least the bad things there were visible to the naked eye (and some of those bad things wore uniforms ).



I've seen a couple of those "Monsters Inside Me" shows and I can't think of anything worse than having a parasite.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 4, 2013)

Austin said:


> I've seen a couple of those "Monsters Inside Me" shows and I can't think of anything worse than having a *parasite*.



We have 535 of them in Washington for goodness sakes.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 4, 2013)

It is getting warmer and it dosn't take much.
http://www.france24.com/en/20120826...ping-northern-sea-route-russia-china-ice-loss


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 4, 2013)

oldog/newtrick said:


> We have 535 of them in Washington for goodness sakes.



I thought those are called a Congress?

The English language has some wonderfully anthropomorphic collective nouns for various groups of animals

We are all familiar with a Herd of cows, a Flock of chickens, a School of fish and a Gaggle of geese.

However, less widely known is a Pride of lions, aMurder of crows (as well as their cousins the rooks and ravens), an Exaltation of doves and, presumably, because they look so wise, a Parliament of owls.

Now consider a gathering of Baboons. They are the loudest, most dangerous, most obnoxious, most viciously aggressive and least intelligent of all primates. 


And what is the proper collective noun for a group of baboons? 



Believe it or not ....... a Congress! 


I guess that pretty much explains the things that come out of our present government led by a party by that name, which has ruled our country for most of the years since the British left us in their hands!


----------



## Admin (Feb 6, 2013)

I didn't know that, but it makes sense!


----------



## nealtw (Feb 6, 2013)

When the system is for the people by the people, all that is wrong has to be the people's fault.


----------



## Admin (Feb 7, 2013)

Kind of sort of.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah, there's something wrong with that statement.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 7, 2013)

For the non beleivers about globle warming, I did see a demo that do make you think a little more about it.
We can't argue about ice melting on the north coast, but we think there is lots of ice, so what.

Fill a pot with ice and put it on the stove at the lowest setting and throw in a temp gauge
Track the time it takes to go up one degree and other and another.
You will find that the hirer it goes the faster it goes.
That should say something about what is happening.

If we can find a great lake of oil under the see ice on the north coast how hot was it up there to produce the stuff that made oil.
and how hot was it in Texas. It's time to start thinking about water.


----------



## Admin (Feb 8, 2013)

Well it's been in the 80's during the "winter" this year, so I have no issues in believing in global climate change.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 8, 2013)

nealtw said:


> When the system is for the people by the people, all that is wrong has to be the people's fault.


People can't always do what they want.  There are other people to consider, plus mother nature who is sometimes a dangerous and unpredictable player.

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=%22many-person+game%22+theory&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Feb 8, 2013)

The hotter the golf gets, the more storms you get and bigger.  A vulcano caused the dark ages in europe. That was so many tons of stuff in the air. How many tons does it take. How many tons do we put in the air today. Mother nature can only do so much.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 8, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Mother nature can only do so much.


I forgot how long ago it was that we stopped protecting ourselves against nature and started trying to protect nature from ourselves.

With power comes responsibility, at least for some of us.


----------



## Admin (Feb 11, 2013)

nealtw said:


> The hotter the golf gets, the more storms you get and bigger.  A vulcano caused the dark ages in europe. That was so many tons of stuff in the air. How many tons does it take. How many tons do we put in the air today. Mother nature can only do so much.



I saw a special about that. It was very interesting.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 11, 2013)

nealtw said:


> That was so many tons of stuff in the air.


The upside is you get spectacular sunsets.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 11, 2013)

We made some changes to limit acid rain in the eighties, we changed the gas in the refridgerators and capture or waist now. I used to think it was bunk but I think I have climbed the fence and may have fallon on the other side.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 11, 2013)

nealtw said:


> I have climbed the fence and may have fallon on the other side.


What body part did you land on?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 11, 2013)

Not sure but I think I twisted my neck. The worst part of all this trying to find a scientest to explain it that dosn't have a dog in the fight.


----------



## Admin (Feb 12, 2013)

nealtw said:


> We made some changes to limit acid rain in the eighties, we changed the gas in the refridgerators and capture or waist now. I used to think it was bunk but I think I have climbed the fence and may have fallon on the other side.



I think there's a lot to climate change we can't control, but limiting CFC's was a good thing. I remember the transition. If we can produce something without causing concern for the environment I think we ought to.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't remember the name of the book, but I read one several years ago about the weather history of this planet. This planet has had very hot periods and very cold periods before. 
Some people point to the last three years as being hotter and drier than usual. We also had few years like this in the 80's, and the 50's and the 20's and so on. 
The climate change "experts" said it would lead to the demise of polar bears, but the group that counts them, say that the number of polar bears is increasing faster than any time since they started keeping track. 
Back in the 70's, these same "experts were saying that greenhouse gases would block out heat from the sun and cause a new ice age. 
I personally think that it is mostly for money. There are billions at stake in carbon credits. Al Gore has become very rich over this, while his own home uses more natural resources that almost any other home.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 12, 2013)

samfloor said:
			
		

> I personally think that it is mostly for money. There are billions at stake in carbon credits. Al Gore has become very rich over this, while his own home uses more natural resources that almost any other home.



Bingo and we have a winner. It's not about saving the planet, it's about money. 

Should we do all we can to help conserve natural resources and keep our environment clean, absolutely. Should we create new billionaires in the process who see Green in their pockets, I think not.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 12, 2013)

samfloor said:


> Don't remember the name of the book, but I read one several years ago about the weather history of this planet. This planet has had very hot periods and very cold periods before.
> Some people point to the last three years as being hotter and drier than usual. We also had few years like this in the 80's, and the 50's and the 20's and so on.
> The climate change "experts" said it would lead to the demise of polar bears, but the group that counts them, say that the number of polar bears is increasing faster than any time since they started keeping track.
> Back in the 70's, these same "experts were saying that greenhouse gases would block out heat from the sun and cause a new ice age.
> I personally think that it is mostly for money. There are billions at stake in carbon credits. Al Gore has become very rich over this, while his own home uses more natural resources that almost any other home.


In the movie 'V for Vendetta' thousands were killed on purpose so some could make obscene profits.  It was a 'manufactured' disaster posing as a natural one.

In real life, some groups who are absent a conscience cause disasters or use natural disasters, to make obscene profits.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2013)

Wuzzat? said:


> In the movie 'V for Vendetta' thousands were killed on purpose so some could make obscene profits.  It was a 'manufactured' disaster posing as a natural one.
> 
> In real life, some groups who are absent a conscience cause disasters or use natural disasters, to make obscene profits.



Same thing happened in Watchmen, but it was for the bettement of mankind. 

Carbon Credits are nonsense. It's way of throwing money at a problem where money doesn't really help it. 

We have seen a ton of weather changes over the course of earth's history, but I think we can say that are aiding in the climate change to to our energy dependency issues. It is already happening? Of course, history has taught us that, but I think denying the central issue of carbon emissions is only going to make it worse.


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 13, 2013)

The latest claim for "climate change" effects is when an idiot stupidly said an asteroid that was 180,000,000 miles away and headed somewhere  "near" Earth was the result of "Global Warming".

Dick


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 13, 2013)

mudmixer said:


> The latest claim for "climate change" effects is when an idiot stupidly said an asteroid that was 180,000,000 miles away and headed somewhere  "near" Earth was the result of "Global Warming".
> 
> Dick


Sounds like a different version of
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russell's_teapot


----------



## nealtw (Feb 13, 2013)

Carbon credits, sound like a scam and take away from making it believible, we have the tax on our gas.


----------



## Admin (Feb 15, 2013)

Wuzzat? said:


> Sounds like a different version of
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russell's_teapot



I like Russel quite a bit.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 15, 2013)

Me too...........


----------



## Admin (Feb 18, 2013)

What's your favorite book? 

I really liked Conquest of Happiness. Read it in a day, and have reread it several times.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 18, 2013)

Austin said:


> What's your favorite book?
> 
> I really liked Conquest of Happiness. Read it in a day, and have reread it several times.


Never having heard of this I put in a library loan request.  This Russell dude was no dummy.


----------



## poppa (Feb 18, 2013)

Throughout the history of mankind there have always been those who profit from the fears or needs of others. The Rain Man in the 1930 dust bowl comes to mind. Or the promise of saving our planet now that our societies globally are all tied together, whether we like it or not. 
George Soros, one of the richest men in the world, is a big contributor to the global warming propaganda and if you look deep enough it's evident he stands to profit greatly if the right legislation comes to pass. 
Remember that everybody is selling something but there are some that would lie, cheat, steal or even kill to make a sale. 
Besides, I haven't noticed the water level coming up at our beaches. Until it does I'm a non-believer.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 18, 2013)

It's not like you are going to see 1/8" a year at the beach. Higher storm surge will be the problem.


----------



## Admin (Feb 19, 2013)

Wuzzat? said:


> Never having heard of this I put in a library loan request.  This Russell dude was no dummy.



No he was not. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Rockrz (Mar 24, 2013)

Global Warming = Money / Power Grab

The majority of the "evidence" proponents of this have is based on computer models and everyone knows computers can be setup to spit out whatever results you want... especially since it's the liberal left that pays for the so called research.

And, just like mankind trying to stop earth quakes, hurricanes, and tornadoes... if global warming were a fact, mankind lacks the power and ability to do anything about it.

Since we did not create planet earth, it is not within our ability to change nature... although, I hear congress is going to pass a bill that forbids the earth to warm  right after they outlaw cancer


----------



## nealtw (Mar 24, 2013)

It really is just something to talk about. There is to much money on both sides and people won't change anything anyway. I live in an earthquake zone and I don't plan on moving anytime soon.


----------



## Rockrz (Mar 25, 2013)

> I live in an earthquake zone and I don't plan on moving anytime soon.



Whole lotta shakin goin on?

:worthless:


----------



## lesliemorris85 (Apr 10, 2013)

I think global warming is a natural occurrence, like the ice ages, that have their own cycles measured in millions of years. But the problem is, back then the biggest natural disaster did not exist &#8211;humans (their wanton disregard of natural resources fed by greed).

For me, the issue now is not if there is indeed global warming but how we can stop ourselves from destroying ourselves eventually by exacerbating devastating yet natural occurrences.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 20, 2013)

Watch out!!
The Washington Post

The Arctic Ocean is warming up, icebergs are growing scarcer and in some places the seals are finding the water too hot, according to a report to the Commerce Department yesterday from Consulafft, at Bergen , Norway  

Reports from fishermen, seal hunters, and explorers all point to a radical change in climate conditions and hitherto unheard-of temperatures in the Arctic zone. Exploration expeditions report that scarcely any ice has been met as far north as 81 degrees 29 minutes.

Soundings to a depth of 3,100 meters showed the gulf stream still very warm. Great masses of ice have been replaced by moraines of earth and stones, the report continued, while at many points well known glaciers have entirely disappeared.

Very few seals and no white fish are found in the eastern Arctic, while vast shoals of herring and smelts which have never before ventured so far north, are being encountered in the old seal fishing grounds. Within a few years it is predicted that due to the ice melt the sea will rise and make most coastal cities uninhabitable.

* * * * * * * * *
I apologize, I neglected to mention that this report was from November 2, 1922, as reported by the AP and published in The Washington Post - 91 years ago.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 30, 2013)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/peterfe...lobal-warming-alarmists-the-earth-is-cooling/


----------



## nealtw (Apr 30, 2013)

samfloor said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/peterfe...lobal-warming-alarmists-the-earth-is-cooling/


 
To be fair, if you assume some scientist will be right or wrong or truthfull or full of lies, you have to apply the same rules to both sides. I would like someone to prove that co2 wasn't the cause, then we could get rid of the carbin tax we pay on our gas up here.


----------



## Speedbump (May 1, 2013)

> I would like someone to prove that co2 wasn't the cause, then we could get rid of the carbin tax we pay on our gas up here.



It wouldn't make any difference.  The tax was probably inevitable like all others.  They just thought that would be a nice name to call it.


----------



## Rusty (Jul 2, 2013)

Obamas Green Agenda is Political Hot Air

Posted by Tony Elliott in Economics, Environment, Global Warming, Politics, Propaganda 

Its interesting how comfortable President Obama is at lying as he was giving his speech on climate change recently. Since any President must be privy to all information concerning the world and the US in particular, Obama knows without a doubt that climate change is a bogus issue.

With that in mind, his claims of the last 15 years being the warmest on record, the dangers of rising CO2 levels, and the need to curb them proves to be nothing more than political theatrics designed to take the public's mind off the many scandals facing his Administration.

Lets have a look at the lies themselves.

I refer you to my article "More Lies About Greenhouse Gasses" which proves CO2 levels to be exaggerated and disproves CO2 as being a gas responsible for warming periods on our planet.

The total current CO2 levels in the entire atmosphere of earth are less than 1% of 1%. This is a scientific fact which cannot be disputed, thus making CO2 almost an inert gas in the overall composition of the atmosphere.

The claim of the last 15 years as being the warmest on record is a blatant lie.

Actual meteorological records, not manipulated data as the IPCC, WMO, and UN-based climate departments show temperatures to be the warmest on record during the last half of the 1930s and into the 1940s. This is a scientific fact which cannot be disputed.

The hottest year on record was 1934, not any year since then, including any in the last 15 years.Global Cooling_Time_1977

Basically, what we have here is the President giving us dire consequences in the need to fight an enemy that doesn't exist, namely CO2.

We as Americans shouldn't allow President Obama to further degrade our already lousy economy by burdening businesses with higher costs and fines associated with their use of coal in the name of a false threat.

The threat of higher CO2 levels isn't taken seriously by the President or the UN. The proof is the fact that all automobiles and trucks being manufactured in the US and abroad still are required to have catalytic converter that are basically CO2 producers.

Catalytic converters take pollutants such as carbon monoxide and oxidize it into carbon dioxide  CO2. If they were really serious about rising CO2 levels, years ago they would have replaced catalytic converters with a filtering system which wouldn't manufacture CO2. Since this hasn't been done, it proves the CO2 threat to be a lie and nothing more than an avenue to bestow more Socialism here in America in the form of directing how we live our daily lives from the time we get up until we go to bed. All for a threat that doesn't exist.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 2, 2013)

Somehow the old story of "The Emperor Has No Clothes" is never mentioned by the social leaning press...amazing how much we have changed in such a short period of time.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 2, 2013)

I just read that the 16 biggest ships create more crap in the air than all the cars in the world, funny how few are talking about that.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 2, 2013)

nealtw said:


> I just read that the 16 biggest ships create more crap in the air than all the cars in the world, funny how few are talking about that.



It's all about the mighty $. Don't believe it? Follow the $


----------



## Admin (Jul 8, 2013)

Yup. Those things are terrible for the earth and most people don't even know it.


----------



## Chris (Jul 8, 2013)

My lawn mower puts out more bad stuff then my car does.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 9, 2013)

The place is changing this is Great Bear Glasier about 50 miles this side of Hyder Alaska The first time I was there in the seventies it felt like you could reach out and touch it. I had the thrill of watching it calve a great chunk into the lake, just before I had the thrill of one cold shower. 
The first picture is from the early eighties and the second picture is about 2010


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Jul 9, 2013)

It has done it before our influence as well.


----------



## Admin (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris said:


> My lawn mower puts out more bad stuff then my car does.



That's amazing. Our government seems to do a poor job of regulating much of anything.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 9, 2013)

Austin said:


> That's amazing. Our government seems to do a poor job of regulating much of anything.



That was not the origional intent of the federal govt.

In the words of Ronald Regan. The scariest words one can hear is "I'm from the federal government and I'm here to help"


----------



## Chris (Jul 9, 2013)

Scarier is that people want that help.


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Jul 9, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> That was not the origional intent of the federal govt.
> 
> In the words of Ronald Regan. The scariest words one can hear is "I'm from the federal government and I'm here to help"



Amen.

I miss that guy more everyday.


----------



## Admin (Jul 10, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> That was not the origional intent of the federal govt.
> 
> In the words of Ronald Regan. The scariest words one can hear is "I'm from the federal government and I'm here to help"



It was not, but I also don't think the founding fathers took lawn mowers into consideration. I could be wrong. 

I'm a big fan of the initial intention of the agrarian based economy that as established by our predecessors, but in order to comply with the needs of industrialization we need to continue to draw from their inspiration, but not be limited to the words they put on paper. 

The idea of America is what made us so revolutionary, not necessarily the execution of those ideas.


----------



## mudmixer (Jul 10, 2013)

I am sitting exactly where the ground was covered by hundreds (thousands?) of feet of ice. Before the carbon and "global warming", it melted and was drained to the ocean by the River Warren that petered out and became the puny Mississippi River and few others. The temp this morning was 63F, it is 75F at noon and heading for a high of 80 with a slight breeze, clear sky and dew point well below 50F (dry). We are looking forward to the fall, winter and then snow (the order is highly variable). I have seen snow in July and thunderstorms (or thunder snow) in January.

The "global warming" is just a short political term (or a very small wart on a very small toad) and people are very, very feeble when it comes to changing the major natural  actions. - Local pollution is a manageable problem.

You do not fight with Mother Nature since a large atomic bomb has far less energy than a local thunderstorm that nobody has been able to create, control or stop.

Dick


----------



## Admin (Jul 11, 2013)

Global warming is proven, the issue is are humans at fault? I think to some degree, but it was a course we were already on. 

Heat Death will happen eventually. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_death_of_the_universe


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2013)

Austin said:


> Global warming is proven, the issue is are humans at fault? I think to some degree, but it was a course we were already on.
> 
> Heat Death will happen eventually.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_death_of_the_universe



When do you think that will happen?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 11, 2013)

Austin said:


> Global warming is proven, the issue is are humans at fault? I think to some degree, but it was a course we were already on.
> 
> Heat Death will happen eventually.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_death_of_the_universe



The thing is you can never get anyone from the scientific community to agree as to where we are, in a cooling cycle or a heating cycle. You can take data and prove any point of view. My biggest problem is who do we believe? Those who are about to reap a huge financial gain (AlGore) goes to the bottom of the list of credibility.

Do we have a fiducial responsibility to cleaning up our pollutants, absolutely. Will mother nature take care of things in her own way? You better believe it.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 11, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> The thing is you can never get anyone from the scientific community to agree as to where we are, in a cooling cycle or a heating cycle. You can take data and prove any point of view. My biggest problem is who do we believe? Those who are about to reap a huge financial gain (AlGore) goes to the bottom of the list of credibility.
> 
> Do we have a fiducial responsibility to cleaning up our pollutants, absolutely. Will mother nature take care of things in her own way? You better believe it.


 
Horoscope science was a big deal when it was beleived that the sun went around the earth and you still have people trying to prove it works.
We have all made jokes about Al Gore running around like chicken little, but if the sky is falling.
Every sceintific study should also tell us who paid for it. We could look at it by who has more to gain, I am more interested in who has more to lose.
We do know how nature looks after to much heat in the gulf, if we just leave it up to nature, we best get out of the way!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 11, 2013)

Neal, I have reached a point where I don't believe either train of thought.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 11, 2013)

I read my horoscope ?


----------



## Admin (Jul 12, 2013)

Chris said:


> When do you think that will happen?



A few trillion years? Not sure. 



oldognewtrick said:


> The thing is you can never get anyone from the scientific community to agree as to where we are, in a cooling cycle or a heating cycle. You can take data and prove any point of view. My biggest problem is who do we believe? Those who are about to reap a huge financial gain (AlGore) goes to the bottom of the list of credibility.
> 
> Do we have a fiducial responsibility to cleaning up our pollutants, absolutely. Will mother nature take care of things in her own way? You better believe it.



That's an issue with science, not the issue in and of itself. What we have are global climate studies and it's definitely showing change. The issue is with the term global warming, in actuallity it should be global climate shift, which as I've said before has happened for trillions of years (we used to be a molten ball before a cooling period) but the fact it's happening and with negative consequences still needs observation. 

Science is still in it's infancy, and on a whole it does not claim to know all the answers, only that it has many questions. You have to remember 100 years ago we where still using Alchemy which was studied by the majority of people we now uphold as mentors of science, Newton for instance. 

Science is unique in that it does not presuppose an answer (It's not supposed to) but only the quedtion.



nealtw said:


> Horoscope science was a big deal when it was beleived that the sun went around the earth and you still have people trying to prove it works.
> We have all made jokes about Al Gore running around like chicken little, but if the sky is falling.
> Every sceintific study should also tell us who paid for it. We could look at it by who has more to gain, I am more interested in who has more to lose.
> We do know how nature looks after to much heat in the gulf, if we just leave it up to nature, we best get out of the way!



Which is why I hate the downfall of NASA. We need a unified scientific front and we're doing our best to destroy the culture of science that once made us the world's greatest country. 



nealtw said:


> I read my horoscope ?



I have people read me mine, but never go in pursuit of it. It's the same thing as cold reading, which if you know the tricks destroys the magic.


----------



## Drywallinfo (Jul 15, 2013)

The seemingly increasing number of freak weather events is a bit unsettling. For example, we had record snowfall in April this year. Weather is very complex - currents of moisture and heat moving about. The oceans have a huge effect on our weather. Mathematically, a "system" like this can be knocked out of equilibrium with a relatively small change, resulting in wide swings. I don't fear the warming, but the swings leading to freak weather are scary - it is the freak weather that gives us the record numbers of tornadoes, cold, hot, rain, or drought. 

Perhaps this is just all part of a natural cycle. We did, after all, have some pretty freakish weather in the late 1800's. (See 1895 drought)


----------



## Rusty (Jul 15, 2013)

A few years ago, the doomsayers were predicting the demise of the polar bears, but when they were counted last year, there had been a huge increase in their population. They actually number over 25,000, the most since they have been counting. Climate change doesn't seem to be bothering them.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 15, 2013)

samfloor said:


> A few years ago, the doomsayers were predicting the demise of the polar bears, but when they were counted last year, there had been a huge increase in their population. They actually number over 25,000, the most since they have been counting. Climate change doesn't seem to be bothering them.


 
That has more to do with them being on the endangered list or simular in every country that has them.
 Of the 19 groups of bears only one is increasing in size while 7 don't have enough data. The rest are either stable or declining. It is getting harder for them to hunt seals and they are comming futher south looking for food.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manit...olar-bear-cannibalism-churchill-manitoba.html


----------



## Admin (Jul 16, 2013)

samfloor said:


> A few years ago, the doomsayers were predicting the demise of the polar bears, but when they were counted last year, there had been a huge increase in their population. They actually number over 25,000, the most since they have been counting. Climate change doesn't seem to be bothering them.



I wonder if I can eat them now?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 16, 2013)

Austin said:
			
		

> I wonder if I can eat them now?



Yep, tastes like chicken if you don't over cool it.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 17, 2013)

nealtw said:


> That has more to do with them being on the endangered list or simular in every country that has them.
> Of the 19 groups of bears only one is increasing in size while 7 don't have enough data. The rest are either stable or declining. It is getting harder for them to hunt seals and they are comming futher south looking for food.
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manit...olar-bear-cannibalism-churchill-manitoba.html


 
So can we assume global warming is a good thing for seals.


----------



## Admin (Jul 17, 2013)

That's right! No one considered the seals! Unintended consequences!


----------



## nealtw (Jul 18, 2013)

Austin said:


> Unintended consequences!


 
That might be saying some one has planned globle warming and never thought it thru.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 19, 2013)

http://www.businessinsider.com/shark-week-ad-poor-snuffy-the-seal-2013-6


----------



## Admin (Jul 19, 2013)

I saw that. Good ad.


----------

